# Skate Park Comp. *Steve Caballero Inside!!!*



## PuppY_K1ck3R (Sep 28, 2008)

Shot these today at our local skatepark. There were pros there like Duane Peters and Steve Caballero. Damn good competition if I dont say so myself.

1







2




3




4




5




6




7




8




9




10




11




12




13




14




15




16


----------



## Ptyler22 (Sep 29, 2008)

Lots of great shots, lots of repeats too, a few are posted twice. Awesome shots though


----------



## PuppY_K1ck3R (Sep 29, 2008)

Hehe yah just saw it and its fixed thx for the heads up


----------



## Heck (Sep 29, 2008)

Any Lance mountian? Brings back the good ol days of watching the search for animal chin with my friends. Good shooting looks like a good time.


----------



## PuppY_K1ck3R (Sep 29, 2008)

Animal Chin my buddy claims he's seen him then dissapeared back into the crowd. I just think bigfoot and animal chin are the same creature.


----------



## polymoog (Sep 30, 2008)

I like the ones with the B&W background


----------



## WTF? (Oct 12, 2008)

Heck said:


> Any Lance mountian? Brings back the good ol days of watching the search for animal chin with my friends. Good shooting looks like a good time.



haha, animal chin is the best video, truly the greatest acting ive ever seen
i love steve cab, how old is he now? like 40? and still ripping...jiminy jillikers


----------



## SamSt (Oct 14, 2008)

get a fisheye if you're going to be shooting bowlside. your stuff is way to cramped. 
Fisheye or step back a bit


----------



## rom4n301 (Oct 14, 2008)

U dont necessarily need a fisheye.. i wanted to get a fish but i ended up gettin a super wide
and it fine...


----------



## SamSt (Oct 14, 2008)

haha for skating a super wide won't do the trick. a super wide and a fisheye are two different things. fisheyes give you a wider range then a super wide.


----------



## jwsciontc (Oct 21, 2008)

some seem real out of focus but some are sick


----------



## PuppY_K1ck3R (Oct 22, 2008)

jwsciontc said:


> some seem real out of focus but some are sick


 Yea ur right some are out of focus but I just wanted to show the general comp.


----------



## rubbertree (Oct 22, 2008)

they are great! yes, some out of focus though.
Who is the guy in #3? He looks far too old to be pulling this ****!
I disagree with the fisheye. Fisheye and skaters have been done enough. You definately can get away with a super wide here. I especially like the depth and wide angle of #10, #11, #14 and #15.


----------



## a_spaceman (Oct 30, 2008)

some very nice shots there.
on e thing i didn't like is that you often usedthe focus to infinity while i think having the background out of focus would have looked nicer. probably a matter of tastes tho.
oh and i know it's been alrady pointed out - but the angle is often not wide enough in my opinion. could have been abused, but to me fisheye in these situation is still just perfect!


----------



## Ejazzle (Nov 1, 2008)

#3 is just oozing with steeze.


----------



## kickingbackintoit (Nov 28, 2008)

Shooting bowlside is kind of a pain anyways.  You can't set it up like you can with a rail, ledge, pyramid, and hips.  Its to easy get the important stuff focused in those shots, but with a bowl, the rider is unpredictable, you don't have much time to spot where he's going next.  So you did great on these shots.  What skatepark is this? I'm starting to build a complete location guide for all the spots I've been to, but want to add more to it.


----------



## jv08 (Nov 28, 2008)

Nice shots! #13 is the best.


----------

